# Delonghi Bar 14 (Caffe Treviso) pilot light goes off too soon



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, I appreciate I've got a crap coffee machine and it's probably had its day but I wonder if anyone knows what it means when the 'Ready' pilot light goes off a couple of seconds after I start the extraction - ? I've pre-heated the machine and it hasn't been doing this previously but started yesterday, so effectively it's a complete gamble each time as to whether the light stays on during the extraction or goes straight off - I'm guessing it means the boiler temp has suddenly dropped or something but I just wanted to try to be sure before I chucked it and upgraded.

Thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Originally Posted by *JimBean1*   

the boiler light flicked off after 2 seconds on the first one which meant the water temp just went off - I'm thinking if I can't rely on the coffee machine then it's a bit of a lost cause and time to upgrade to the Sage Duo Temp when I can. It seems to be totally pot luck with my machine now and it started acting up yesterday.

*Jumbo Ratty*

I answered it on your other thread as you raised the issue there too

Perhaps watch the machines heating cycle and wait for the light to go off (element on), and when the light comes back on (element off) start the shot.

That way you would be using the machine at its hottest setting and the light may stay on for the duration of the shot.

Although I think i can tell you want it to be broken, a true sign of upgraditus


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks that's exactly what I needed to be told - I now ensure I run a blank cycle to make the light go off, connect the PF just in time for the light to come back on and hey presto I haven't had a problem since - thanks!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Your welcome.

Occasionally I give some good advice and am glad this is one of those rare occurrences.

I believe its called temp surfing.


----------

